# Service Awards



## DC Diva (Mar 7, 2021)

Anyone know what the 20, 25, and 30 year awards are?  i think maybe more vacation at 25 or 30, as that hasn’t moved since year 10.  curious if they are still gift cards?


----------



## Rarejem (Mar 7, 2021)

I got $100 minus taxes added to my paycheck for 20 years.  You'll get more vacation at 25 years (up to 4 weeks, with 6 weeks allowed to be accrued).


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Mar 10, 2021)

Rarejem said:


> I got $100 minus taxes added to my paycheck for 20 years.  You'll get more vacation at 25 years (up to 4 weeks, with 6 weeks allowed to be accrued).


At the dc we get 5 weeks plus 4 ph days (total of 6 weeks) at 25 years. Also get a $500 bonus post tax.


----------

